# Diseño de un diseño de un filtro digital



## Tobajas (Dic 9, 2005)

Hola a todos:

Soy un estudiante que estoy haciendo un proyecto para una asignatura concretamente Sistemas digitales del 2do curo de Telecomunicaciones. Para este proyecto estoy haciendo un filtro digital antiruido. 

El proyecto se basa en una maquina algoritmica. El diseño de este projecto lo he hecho con un conversor A/D, un filtro digital, y otro conversor pero en este caso D/A. He diseñao un algoritmo para pasar de analogico a digital y el algoritmo de digital a analogico lo tengo pensado. Lo que no tengo ni idea es de como diseñar un filtro digital para eliminar el ruido por supuesto que tiene que funcionar por medio de la maquina algoritmica. 

Tambien os agradeceria un sensor que me diga el voltage de entrada para hacer la conversión de A/D, se que lo mas simple seria un voltimetro pero la frecuencia para que no se produzca aliasin es de 44000Hz por lo tanto un voltimetro quizas no me proporcione toda la fiabilidad que necesito.


----------



## Raflex (Dic 31, 2005)

Hola, para el filtro supongo que vas a hacer un filtro digital, matlab tiene una utilidad que te calcula los coeficientes del filtro, puedes usar filtros iir o fir con las caracteristicas que desees, la herramienta se llama FDATOOL, tambien tiene otra herramienta para graficar el espectro, se llama SPTOOL.

Con el FDATOOL  obtienes los coeficientes que vas a usar para el filtro a la frecuencia deseada, es mas facil utilizar filtro fir, ya que es mas sencillo, tiene menos coeficientes y tiene buena respuesta.

Para medir la señal mejor utiliza un osciloscopio digital o si tienes una tarjeta de adquisicion de datos que maneje una frecuencia de muestreo mayor al doble de tu frecuencia a medir tambien puedes usarla.


----------

